
Lenovo ThinkPad X1 Carbon 5th Gen Laptop Recall - ryanlol
https://support.lenovo.com/fi/en/solutions/ht504453
======
filereaper
Here's the reason for the recall:

Q10. What exactly is the cause of this problem? Lenovo’s investigation and
analysis determined that an unfastened, small screw, left in the unit during
manufacture, could damage the surface of the lithium ion polymer battery and
cause a short, leading to rapid cell discharge of the battery. This defect has
led to three failures in the field. Lenovo has not received any reports of a
fire.

------
hb3b

      Q9. How did you discover this problem?
      Lenovo has received three customer reports worldwide of 
      overheating which resulted in damage to the PC. Lenovo has 
      received no reports of damage to persons or property, other 
      than to the laptop PCs.
    

There is something missing here. Three people reported that their machines
overheated and Lenovo went all-in on a lab investigation and CPSC recall?

~~~
craftyguy
IIRC, it's not necessarily the extent of the damage reported thus far, but the
possibility of future litigations as the result of more wide-spread damage,
etc that would drive a recall like this. They obviously deemed it too risky to
keep the current systems in the field. Not every company is going to wait
until the world burns before being forced into making a recall for a defective
product.

------
justinfrankel
I got a peek at the recall instructions, for those inclined to check
themselves:
[https://twitter.com/JustinFrankel/status/962056021156945920](https://twitter.com/JustinFrankel/status/962056021156945920)

